# Diamondback db9 9mm



## patman71

I just got one of the new db9`s and thought I`de give an initial report. Shot 50 rounds through it yesterday and I was pleased. I did have I think two or three jams but believe it was probably the ammo. I had some cheap Russian stuff. Based on all the reviews I have read its been a very reliable gun. Of course it says you need about 200 rnds to break it in. It is just slightly bigger then the .380 version and still easily fits in the pocket. It is a little snappy on recoil but not terribly uncomfortable. At about 20ft it does shoot low if you line up the three dots horizontaly. Once I moved in to around 10 feet it seemed like the sights were lined up okay. The rear sight is drift adjustable which is nice. I am anxious to get some more rounds through it but will use better ammo. I think that will eliminate the feeding issue. I will give an updated report when I get a chance to finish breaking it in. Overall I can say I think its going to be a great gun for its intended purpose. My normal carry gun is a Beretta PX4 sub-compact in .40 cal. I love this gun. It eats everything i put throught it.


----------



## archer-1

I also picked up one this weekend...and have put 50 rounds of Georgia Arms 115 ball ammo through it without any problem. Just a fuzz bigger than my P3AT but I'm liking it a lot already!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

Where are you picking them up from? I looked at a standard one at the last gun show, but really wanted the bright slide. I since lost their card and cannot remember the dealer. I know they were not in Pensacola. Drove up to Jay to see if it was Scotts, and no luck!


----------



## scubapro

I have an early production model (serial #YA031x) that rides in my pocket daily. I've run hundreds of rounds of WWB through mine with nary a problem. Once I passed the 250 round mark, I considered it good to go as a reliable self defense pistol. I ran a box of Cor-bon Pow'Rball through it to assure proper function -- and carry the same ammo from the same lot number as defense ammo.

They are great little pistols, but can be subject to failure associated with limp wristing from shooters not aware they suffer from that bad habit. Hold on tight and all should be fine!


----------



## archer-1

Picked mine up from the Gun Show this weekend. The shop outta Bonifay I think, but I would have to check the recept.

Thats good to know as I was planning on running Powrball in mine...They function well in the P3AT, and the LCP.


----------



## patman71

I picked mine up from Miles over at Tradewinds. He had one more in stock after mine and I think It was $377.00. I traded a rifle for mine but I think thats the price he told me it goes for. I am glad to hear that everyone else has had good luck with them. I can`t wait to finish getting it broke in. I have to get a pocket holster here shortly and I`m debating on the Crimson Trace laser for it.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

Thanks for the tip! Trade Winds has the exact one I want. Saturday trip for sure, and lunch at a favorite eatery close by! :thumbup:


----------



## user207

Before you get the Crimson trace laser for your DB9. Give Crimson trace a call. There have been some issues with this. The same laser that fits the DB380 will fit the DB9. I sold a couple earlier this year to a couple of customers. He quite frequently looks at the DB facebook. He is the one who told me about this. I would look into it a little bit before I purchased it.


----------



## scubapro

Tim is correct. The CT laser installed on the DB9 has been linked to frame rail cracks -- something about interferring with the flexibility of the polymer frame to absorb the recoil forces in this micro 9mm pistol. DB is working on a fix, but the last I heard -- don't mount the CT on the DB9 (it is fine on the DB380 though).


----------



## Patoz

I am the guy that Tim at Baywatch Tower Arms is talking about.

We discovered this issue in mid July sometime, and was told by Jason at DB to remove the CTC LG491 laser, until further notice. Several months went by an we kept geting promises by DB that CT was working on the problem, and would have a fix shortly. These dates never came, so I got tired of waiting and started doing a little investigating myself. Rather that rewrite everything, I'm just going to copy and past the post from DB's forum and CT's Facebook page.

*DB Forum -* Sept. 02,2011

Jason @ DB Sales wrote:

I just talked to the Director of Sales at Crimson Trace yesterday. He anticipates the new laser to be ready in the next couple of weeks. If you have the ability to return the laser to the store you bought it from then I would do so. if you bought it from us then you can return it to us, otherwise you'll need to return to where you bought it or wait to exchange with CT. There is a program in place that the dealer you bought it from can return it to CT for a refund so they aren't just eating it.



*Pat Ozment @ Jason* - Sept. 02, 2011

I purchased mine through the same dealer I bought the gun through. He is a friend also, so I'd rather not put him through the hassle if it’s not necessary. 

Then there is the issue of the $50.00 rebate program which has expired, and I have already received the check. If I return the laser, will I have to return the rebate also, and is there a specific time frame for this? What is the turn-around time going to be? Will a rebate be offered on the new correct laser, and will the cost be the same? If the new laser size is different, will it still fit existing molded holsters? You see where I’m going with this, right?

I have a problem seeing details (i.e. sights) in low-light situations, so having a laser on this gun is critical to me. Returning it and hoping a solution will become available sometime in the near future is not an option. A one for one exchange is the only way to do it in my opinion.

What is really ticking me off, is the lack of information from CT. Everyone of us who purchased a LG491 and registered it with CT online, provided them with our e-mail address. I’m also registered for their news letter. So far, other than the registration and rebate confirmation, I’ve not received anything else from them, especially about the compatibility problem. CT knows who we are, and could have at least sent a courtesy letter, acknowledging the problem. DB has the same information and could have done the same thing. Not all owners are on this forum, and may not be aware of this potentially dangerous problem.

BTW, I also searched and visually checked CT’s forum all of the way back to it’s inception in May 2010, and the words ‘Diamondback’ and ‘LG491’ do not even appear anywhere. All references to the DB9 have been removed from their website, and Facebook page. It’s almost like they have dis-owned the DB9 project. I'm guessing this is not very high up on their to-do list.

However, based on your post I guess I have no other choice but to wait another two weeks and see what happens. Please be aware, if no solution is achieved for this problem and I have to return the laser, I will also be returning the DB9, because it is of no use to me without a laser.

Thank you…


*DB Forum *- Sept. 22,2011

VBVAGUY wrote:
Jason any updates on this from CT ???


*Pat [email protected] DB Forum* - Sept. 22, 2011

I have been trying to contact Crimson Trace all week by posting, both on their forum and on their Facebook page. Apparently, the forum is no longer monitored, because it is full of spam post and no real information being passed on. I made my post on Facebook on Monday at 8:45 pm., and finally got a responce today, Thursday at 3:46 pm. The delay may have been due to the many changes being made by Facebook at this time. Anyway, here is my post and CT's reply.


_*Patrick Ozment @ Crimson Trace*_ - Sept. 19, 2011 

_"Hi, I recently (July) purchased a CT LG491 for use with a Diamondback DB9. Both companies stated on their websites it would be compatible, but it's not and has caused frame rails to break. We were told to remove the lasers, and have been promised by DB on three different occasions, that CT is going to have a 'fix' or exchange program very soon, but so far the only information I can get is "we (CT) are looking into it". Can you PLEASE give me an accurate update on this situation, and a date we can expect a solution? I don't want a refund on the laser...I want a laser that will work without damaging my gun. Thank you...Pat Ozment"_



_*[email protected] DB Forum* - copy and pasted the following_

_*Crimson Trace* *@Patrick* -_ Sept. 22,2011

_‎"We understand your frustration and apologize for the confusion. After release of the product, fitment concerns were noted and fit notes for the laser were immediately altered. Rest assured that this is a priority for Crimson Trace and we will have an answer for you and the rest of our loyal and valued customers no later than the end of September - if not sooner. Our engineering and product development team is hard at work to provide a clearer picture of whether the issue has been solved and the unit can be safely used on your DB9. For the record, the problem came to light after passing earlier tests and was due to additional stiffness to the frame and restricting frame flex, which is necessary in the small polymer guns. Thank you for your patience, and expect an update shortly."_

_Thanks,_
_The Facebook Team_

(Me) Still no information on how the problem will be solved, but at least CT has acknowledged (in writing) that the problem exists, and they actually are working on it. They are also stating we will have an answer (not necessairly the solution) by the end of September.

I hope this information will help others with the same concerns as my own.


*Me @ DB Forum*

OK Guys and Gals,

Here is the latest update from Crimson Trace via Facebook, which I received at 12:06 pm today (9/26/11). 

_*"Crimson Trace ‎@Patrick *- Thanks again for your patience. Upon further review, it has been determined by Crimson Trace that the LG-491 is not compatible with the DB9. Please call Crimson Trace Customer Service at 1-800-442-2406 for more information and to help you with a refund on your purchase. Again, we sincerely appreciate your patience and apologize for the disappointing news."_
_4 hours ago · Like_

I contacted CT by phone just a few minutes ago, and spoke with 'Erin'. She confirmed that CT has no further plans to modify, redesign, or repair the LG491 to make it compatible with the DB9, or to develop a new model laser for the DB9, at least until next year sometime...if at all.

I specifically asked her if we (the customer/owners), were to modify the LG491 to fit the DB9, would it void the warranty. She stated, "YES", it would void the warranty, and CT would not recommend it.

The two remaining options were:

1. Contact CT and arrange for a refund. If you purchased it directly from them and used a credit card, then the amount will be credited back to your account. If you purchased it from somewhere else, then they would issue you a refund check. In either case, the laser will need to be returned to them first. I neglected to ask about shipping or the $50.00 rebate. Sorry!

2. They will exchange the LG491 for another product, for another gun. I asked about a model for a Glock, which was a little more money, and she said they could probably still do a even exchange, but don't hold me to that. 

*Disclaimer*: I am simply posting this information for the people like myself that got tired of just sitting around waiting. Once I established contact, CT has been very forthcoming with information. This information is accurate and up to date to the best of my knowledge, but I am in no way responsible for any actions or non-actions by Crimson Trace or it's employees. Your best bet is going to be to contact them personally, and go from there.












So there you have it...if you need more info you can follow the Diamondback Talk Forum here: http://www.diamondbacktalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=821&p=6858#p6858


Or the Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Crimson-Trace/308471545855?sk=wall&filter=12


----------



## patman71

I had heard that there was the issue with it cracking the frame and thats why I was holding off. Thanks for the info everyone provided. I think I will just see about finding some trillium sights for it. I see DB offers some for the .380 but will have to call them to see if they will work on the 9mm. Has anyone else put any on theirs yet?


----------



## FrankwT

Yep Pat way too many problems for me, good luck to those trusting their life to these. I hope the 9mm is a better product than the 380


----------



## archer-1

I heard The same about the "plastic glock" and the cheap a$$ P3AT, neither have ever failed To function for me. I'll take the odds on the end holding it over the ones in front of it any day.


----------



## scubapro

The pistol is fine. The design is cutting edge and near the limit of a design envelope for the 9x19 cartridge. IMHO, people need to forget the lasers -- and just invest the money in ammo and practice. In a true "fight or flight" situation where one of these pocket pistols most likely will be used, you will never be able to find and follow the red dot -- much less keep it on a moving target. Likewise, night sights are good for finding the pistol on the night stand in the dark -- but not much more... A good flashlight (like a Surfire E2E) carried in another pocket when carrying your pocket pistol will serve you much better.

Lasers and night sights are "transfer" devices -- designed to transfer money from your wallet to someone else's pocket...


----------



## Capt Ron

*lasers? really?*

Lasers guys? comon? Really? lasers????
Save your money and spend it on ammo. Lasers are simply a gimmick sale for civilians. They do have some worth for law enforcement since they draw weapons on a daily basis and don't often pull the trigger, a laser can be very helpful as far as intimidating the bad guy if you let him know there's a red dot on his chest, but the reality is: lasers violate every fundamental of sound marksmanship. 
DB9 works great for me. Not good for women under 150lbs. Mine will jam almost everytime and it's not from limp wristing when females shoot it. So the gun is eaithe r ajealous female or rides right in the inertial slide cusp which is what I really suspect. Best lube used so far is still liquid wrench chain lube.

SCUBA Pro, I didnt even read your article and I wrote the same thing...lol my bad. You said it first and true brother.
I do however believe in night sites, I do mücho night shooting and they help me.


----------



## K-Bill

i don't understand all the negative about a laser. for the record, i know scuba pro and capt ron have probably forgotten more about firearms than i'll ever know, so i'm not trying to sound like a know-it-all. i have a laser on my night stand firearm. will i ever need it? probably not. will i ever need to use the gun in an event? chances are, probably not. but what's wrong with having that extra piece of equipment on a gun that you _may _need one day, or just may come in handy one day? or just because it's freakin' cool to have! haha. i won't speak to the effectiveness of the laser to intimidate a perp or home-invader, but if it's true, i think it would be good to have and may save a homeowner from having to buy new carpet because he double-tapped a guy trying to break in. yeah i mean i guess if the point is that it's not the wisest way to spend your money - but then again - i spend a lot of money on crap i don't need when it comes to hunting/fishing/shooting. i'm sure most on here do as well. i say if the OP wants a laser, get a laser. i'm sure you're a competent shooter, have the fundamentals, and won't depend on a laser to automatically make you a crack shot. that my $.02 anyway.


----------



## patman71

Its always interesting to see what opinions everyone has on a subject but ultimately its up to the person what they choose to purchase or not. I have blown plenty of money on crap I did`nt need but it sure was fun doing it. I have no practical reason for wanting a .50 cal Barrett but if I ever get the spare cash you better believe I will get one just because I think its cool and I want to see something blow up lol. There are tons of things for all interests that are`nt really needed or sometimes even practical but don`t knock someone just because they think its cool and you may not. Its all about having fun.


----------



## archer-1

Right there with you on the Barrett ! That day is gettn closer....


----------



## FrankwT

patman71 said:


> Its always interesting to see what opinions everyone has on a subject but ultimately its up to the person what they choose to purchase or not. I have blown plenty of money on crap I did`nt need but it sure was fun doing it. I have no practical reason for wanting a .50 cal Barrett but if I ever get the spare cash you better believe I will get one just because I think its cool and I want to see something blow up lol. There are tons of things for all interests that are`nt really needed or sometimes even practical but don`t knock someone just because they think its cool and you may not. Its all about having fun.



I find it interesting people will buy a gun from a boat company DB that had horrendous customer service and so many failures with their 380 DB, then go buy their 9mm DB to someday save their life...LOL call me crazy but NOT!


----------



## patman71

Well first of all I have not trusted my life to it yet. My primary is my Beretta which I have run several hundred rounds through it and found it flawless so far. I did as much research as I could before I aquired the DB9 to determine how reliable or un reliable it may be. I was very skeptical of the brand but so far the reviews I have seen are more in favor than not on this model. That being said Many of the other brands have had just as many if not more issues with their pocket guns as well. They have all had to correct issues and hopefully eliminate failures that have been problems. My buddy has a $1200 kimber compact .45 and it has had many issues with jamming and not ejecting shells and I would not trust my life to it either. Every gun I have ever shot has had an issue at some point and thats going to happen no matter what. Now if I put a few hundred rounds through it and have no issues then I will trust it but not until then. Prior to the DB 9 I tried a Taurus TCP .380 and could not get 6 rounds to go through it consecutively and had many jamming and feeding issues so you better believe I did not choose it. I had read many reviews on it and they were 50/50 so I was skeptical and found for me that the gun did not function as I would have liked. The next guy with one may not have any issues so its a crap shoot with that gun. When I look at the reviews and 98% of them are positive on a gun then I am fairly comfortable purchasing it. Once gain I will say that until I personally run several hundred rounds through the gun and prove to myself that its reliable only then will I trust my life to it. No add,review,cost or opinion will ever allow me to put my trust into a weapon until its tested and proven to be reliable by me. To my understnding the guys who started Diamondback came from Kel Tec. Yamaha makes tons of sound equipment I hope the outboard motors they make turn out to be reliable lol.


----------



## scubapro

Gaston Glock was a polymer engineer making machine gun belts and grenade bodies for the Austrian Army. When they wanted to replace the P-38 pistol, he took the bid specs and came up with the P-80 which later was designated at the Glock 17. Just ten years later, his company would hold over 50% of the law enforcement market in the USA for duty handguns... Never underestimate the capabilities of the innovative designer who chooses to work "outside the box" of what he's been doing for years.

Firearms are simply machines. All machines are subject to error and need for repair. The sheer number of pistols produced compared to the relatively small number of people who offer up complaints on the internet about the malfunctions they are experiencing must be considered in perspective. Most who have well running pistols never bother to post on forums, etc. 

The last three S&W new-in-the-box revolvers that I purchased (one that was from the Performance Center) all had to go back for warranty work due to malfunction or defects in manufacturing. Does that mean that S&W doesn't make good reliable firearms? No.


----------



## carman

The 9mm version is almost identical to GLOCKs internals, which is why its far more reliable than the 380

The 9 works, the 380 is a flawed design


----------



## scubapro

carman said:


> The 9mm version is almost identical to GLOCKs internals, which is why its far more reliable than the 380
> 
> The 9 works, the 380 is a flawed design


Interesting... Field stripped and laying next to each other -- I see little difference, if any, between the design internals of my DB9 and my wife's DB380...

But I agree, they are somewhat similar to the Glock, except that the firing mechanism that pulls the firing pin to the rear and releases it is more like the rotating cam system of the Kahr -- than the trigger bar, spring, and trigger connector of the Glock.


----------



## user17168

My db9 has been totally reliable, with the 380 i had trigger reset issues, sold to a dealer at the gunshow

Love the db9, had a kahr cm9, and the 11 0z db9 makes the 14 oz karh feel heavy

kahr is a better gun, but i do trust my life to the DB9


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

Thanks for the tip guys. I ran down after work today and picked up mine. Man said it was nickle finish and I expected the bright finish. I got lucky, it is the EXO model!!









I have read that the bright nickle finish is being dropped, due to this finish being so much more durable...I LOVE it!

Peace Out


----------



## patman71

where did you get your holster at?


----------



## archer-1

Nice!


----------



## user17168

Good choice on the finish, I have a Glock with the limited EXO finish and it is tough as nails.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

Got the holster at Tradewinds too, the S&W Bodyguard holster is a perfect fit in the Desantis Nemesis.


----------



## scubapro

I ran another 100 rounds of ball through my DB9 today -- zero failures. I also shot up my carry ammo (Corbon Pow'Rball) and replaced it with fresh stuff. The difference with the Pow'Rball is evident -- powerful stuff out of such a little handgun! All total, I now have about 600 rounds of ammo downrange fom my DB9 -- with no failures. It is defintely good to go as a self defense pistol. Currently -- it is more reliable than my new-to-me Glock 36...


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

It won't beat the Glock, IMHO. My Glock 30 shoots exactly to POA at 7 yards with all rounds I have tried; the DB9 is low, or much lower, at that range depending on the load.
With that said, I do really like the DB9, it is in my pocket now breaking in the holster!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

Oh, and the two are very similar.









Take down is the same, and stripped; they are very close again...except for the larger spring being captured.









The hardest thing in getting the DB9 back together is that loose end of the recoil rod/spring! Only problem I have had is clambering a round, it takes a LOT of force to get the slide back far enough to chamber correctly.


----------



## Capt Ron

the kahr pinky grip will fit it. I use it on mine. There's a a little gad between the top of the pinky grip and the mag well, but I can live with that.


----------



## user17168

Tradewinds has the EXO models for $390 right now


----------



## firemanlimo

If anyone is interested I have a brand new never fired Diamondback DB9 for sale. I bought it for the wife but she has decided that she is just not comfortable carrying a handgun. I paid $419 plus tax and FFL for a total of $464.14. 
SALE PRICE- $400 FIRM


----------

